# WAYNE PICKERING PASSED AWAY



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi there, just for those who dont know we have lost a good friend and bber former mr england wayne pickering on 23/09/09 , those of you who knew wayne will be deeply saddened by this as even if you you only met him once you knew he was a really nice genuine guy that touched the hearts of many and also helped a lot of bbers in comp prep,

R.I.P MY FRIEND


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

PIC OF WAYNE (LEFT) WITH MASTER PARKER AND MYSELF ON RETURN FROM MR DONCASTER 08

if anyone has any show pics of wayne please email or post em up thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry to hear that mate...

never met him but R.I.P all the same


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sad news :-(... was he ill or something?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

unfortunatly he was found in his car on friday , no details have been confirmed as to how

thanks for the reply's


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I never met Wayne but i know he will be sadly missed, my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry to hear that, find out his show history, and I will put some pics up

R I P WAYNE


----------



## mr hanky (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry mate sure he is in body building heaven looking down on you!!! R.I.P


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks lads ,

Eric , he competed mainly for nabba and won the england in 2005 he was good friends and competed with jason corrick , hope this helps


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

rip alwasy sad when you here news like this


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P

sorry for your loss homer mate


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

very sad,thread on muscle talk about this,confirmed as sucide.r.i.p


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

R.I.P. Wayne


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## dvdman69 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just see that picture of him and it hit me real hard, he was a great friend, great sense of humor when it came to training, we shared many a joke in the gym. I find it hard to realise he has gone. I knew him for a few years but in that time he influenced my training for ever. Love you Bud X.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

we all feel the same i was training with him right up till the day before he went missing and i havnt been back to the gym yet just cant face it at mo


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi mate - yes started a topic on MT about this

Wayne was one of my best mates and he texted me as he was passing away (unbeknown to me at the time) and I got a farewell letter too.

It's been a turmoil of a week for all his friends. Can't get him out of me head


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

know how you feel mate getting them letters just made my heart drop, thanks for dropping everything to come straight over mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi mate - yes started a topic on MT about this
> 
> Wayne was one of my best mates and he texted me* as he was passing away* (unbeknown to me at the time) and I got a farewell letter too.
> 
> It's been a turmoil of a week for all his friends. Can't get him out of me head


Sorry to hear you found out so late.

RIP to the guy x


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all...RIP...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely devestating news, R.I.P Wayne


----------



## charlene_jones (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all. I am a cousin of Wayne's son, Craig whom he had not had the pleasure of knowing. Craig is 21 and we believe was his only child. Wayne also has a Grandaughter, Megan who he did not know about. It is very sad news, I last saw Wayne 20 years ago but have some good memories of him as I was only about 6 at the time.

The sad thing is that he was looking for Craig but un-fortunately after days of looking for him he had given up and his body was found in his car in Reading. Craig had also been trying to trace Wayne but had no luck in searching for him. I am sure Craig would like to hear from anyone who knew Wayne to pass on any information about Wayne or memories they have of him which might help Craig know a little bit more about him. It is hard for him, trying to grieve for a father he had not known since he was a baby. Wayne's funeral will be held on Monday 16th February in Bracknell, if anyone would like further information on the arrangements if you wish to attend please email us and we will inform Wayne's brother of the numbers attending and pass on further details onto you.

Thank you and may Wayne Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello charlene - Wayne did speak of Craig to me - if you or Craig wish to call me he is welcome

my direct office line is 01536 484631

My name is James Collier


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi charlene thanks very very much for your posting , that is real heart renching info as if it wasnt bad enought when police said i was possibly the last one to see wayne alive i trained with him on tues morn and he came round tues eve but there was no sign he was going to do anything until the thurs when i received the letters for me and others

please pm me with any details of chapel of rest etc it will be greatly appreciated

thanks again


----------



## Karenhowkins (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello there my name is Gemma. I am on my mums account. I am wayne's niece. Thank you all for the support. I would like to see some pictures of wayne or if you have interesting things you would like to tell me please do so. If any of you would like to come to the funeral, it is on the 16th febuary. please get in touch with me, it would be nice to meet some of waynes friends. Thanks for all the support x


----------



## baby kel (Jan 29, 2009)

hi im kelly wayne's niece

my nan wayne's mum would like 2 thank everyone for there message!

and a special thanks 2 the meassage his best friend wrote!

he will be sadly missed by all!

and if anyone got any photo please could u email them 2 me [email protected]

if anyone wants any more detials on the funral please feel free 2 email me at the above address

r.i.p uncle wany x


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. I did not know Wayne but by the fact that he is well respected on here goes to show he was a good guy.

RIP


----------



## ish..xo (Jan 29, 2009)

R.i.p wayne...

I Knew Wayne For About A Year and 6 of thoes months he lived with me and my family.

he was a realli good friend to my dad gordon donnelly and my mum..and my little sister loved Him..He was such a laugh to be around and always use to take me morrisions for Breakfast  ..and every time he use to drive by road workers he would be like "Helllooooooo" hanging out his window 

got so many good memories of him 

He was such a laugh and a great person to be around and he will be Missed.

miss u so much Uncal Wayne :[

Ish xo..

Picture of wayne in our back garden..had to take it as he looked so differnt without his cap on  ..bless him


----------



## baby kel (Jan 29, 2009)

hi ish..xo

im wayne's niece and i would really love 2 see any pic u have of uncle wayne and anything u could tell me please email [email protected] x


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi everyone i would just like to thank you all for your replys as you can see wayne was loved by everyone and will be deeply missed

i have just been talking with rob reinaldo host of mr peterborough and this will now be the WAYNE PICKERING MEMORIAL SHOW , thanks rob thats awesome mate , i have been in touch with some of waynes friends who will be there competeing along with myself


----------



## Gary Pickering (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear All, many thanks for your messages of support for my brother Wayne,everybody is most welcome to come to the funeral which is to be held on 16th Feb in Bracknell Berkshire.

For further details please contact me via my email : [email protected]


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Did not no wayne but obviously a popular figure. R.I.P Brother


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow guys - so many of Wayne's family! Please do get in touch folks - [email protected] Wayne and I must have had 50-60 lads' evenings together with DVDs and takeaways over the past 2 years - we spoke a lot. I have so much I could tell you guys about Wayne - I knew him about 12 years.

I have done so much thinking over the past week. There are still some things which don't make sense though


----------



## ish..xo (Jan 29, 2009)

awww 

we use to do that .. He Must have made me watch "blades of glory" 100 times..and he knew it word for word. And the takeaways aswell..he did love Them  ..but one night we couldnt be bothered so he brough £20 worth of sweets...on top of mcdonalds

bad idea Haha  ..

and he made the word "betch" Popular with me and my sister..which he shouted to a woman who cut him up when we was on the way back to my house as he didnt want to say the right word in front of my sister  HaHa

Such a great and funny guy...could put a smile on your face eny day

Miss u Uncal Wayne

R.I.P


----------



## debcon (Jan 29, 2009)

r.i.p wayne

hi i am waynes son's aunty and i would just like to say how sad it is that craig his son will never get to meet his dad and to know what he was like it is so sad that it takes something like this for him to meet the rest of waynes family and i would like to thank them for all they are doing it would also be great if you can all pass on photo's of wayne for craig so he can at least have some thing to remember is dad and any messages for craig would be great you can contact him through facebook (known as craig brockbank)once again wayne R.I.P GOD BLESS YOU DEBBIE.XXXX


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

ish..xo said:


> awww
> 
> we use to do that .. He Must have made me watch "blades of glory" 100 times..and he knew it word for word. And the takeaways aswell..he did love Them  ..but one night we couldnt be bothered so he brough £20 worth of sweets...on top of mcdonalds
> 
> ...


Wayne did speak of you guys alot. It was at the time he was staying with you that he came to stay with me for a week or two - it was because he had the ****s and sickness and he felt embarrassed so he came to stay.

Amusing story: This was the time I had only just moved into my current house and he came over and stayed loads. It was summer and we were pottering around in shorts only. One time we were out and the postman left a parcel with a neighbour. Wayne arrived home before me and collected it from the neighbour. She looked at him oddly and he got wind of what she (and I guess the whole street) was thinking - and he quickly said 'this is my brother's'. She said 'oh, you're brothers?!' Yes, it seems they were all thinking a couple of gay muscle men had moved into the street - picture Right Said Fred! LOL


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

debcon said:


> r.i.p wayne
> 
> hi i am waynes son's aunty and i would just like to say how sad it is that craig his son will never get to meet his dad and to know what he was like it is so sad that it takes something like this for him to meet the rest of waynes family and i would like to thank them for all they are doing it would also be great if you can all pass on photo's of wayne for craig so he can at least have some thing to remember is dad and any messages for craig would be great you can contact him through facebook (known as craig brockbank)once again wayne R.I.P GOD BLESS YOU DEBBIE.XXXX


Hi. I have now managed to obtain a large picture of Wayne on stage at the Mr England show. I am going to take it to a photo shop this weekend and get some copies in the best quality. For sure I'll get one to Craig.


----------



## ish..xo (Jan 29, 2009)

HaaaaHaaaa Awwww!

Thats Funny..

Oh I did wonder were he dissapered to lol

i think you know my dad enyways dont you?..Gordon Donnelly..?

But the best one was he was sooo scared of spiders...

and my mum and sister went out and brough this HUGE fake spider and put it in his room

an hour later wayne came home..walked into his room and went

"AHHHHH FUKING HELL!! GORDON (my dad) GORDON!!!

and my dad goes running in

and all u see is wayne with a bat "trying" to smash this fake Spider up and he goes to my dad

"KILL IT GORDON FUKING KILL IT" (while h jumping up and down on the bed :bounce: ) lol

and my dad was like ...wayne its fake...

Oh my god..u should of seen the look he give us... :cursing:

he was just a naturally funny guy Lol.

xo


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi ish yes i remember wayne telling me about that spider story , funny as hell


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

can some one pm me a personal contact for craig i have something i would like to pass on and im sure wayne would have wanted him to have


----------



## ish..xo (Jan 29, 2009)

..

also got a vid of wayne on a memory card..which im gonna try and upload of him tommorow..

its basically of Him quite Drunk..dancing to this Lloyd banks song...then my dad grabs him..and accidntly pulls his top over his head ..and wayne is soo drunk he gets stuck :tongue: ..then he starts dancing and posing with his top over his head..and does that thing were he moves his Pecks up and down..haha its soo funny

should bring a smile to everyones face.. 

Ish


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I too witnessed Wayne's spider aversion! And he did tell me that story.


----------



## craig brockbank (Jan 29, 2009)

homer said:


> can some one pm me a personal contact for craig i have something i would like to pass on and im sure wayne would have wanted him to have


 alrite this is craig wayne's son, i had been trying to trace wayne for quite a while..but im gutted i failed..he never knew he had the most beautifull grandaughter megan..god bless him..he was found less than a 1/2 a mile from where i live im just gutted..the messages i have seen on here have helped me a lot thankyou to you all..it seems he was a father/grandfather to have been proud of i have printed off the photo's u have posted on here. hope to see u at his funeral if u want to give me a ring heres my mob no 07814833071 R.I.P DAD/GRANDAD XXX


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

oh craig . my heart goes out to you , i really wish you two had got together maybe all this would not be happening

be intouch shortly


----------



## ish..xo (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Craig...

He deffently is a dad/grandad to be proud of,he was one in a million..and went out his way to put other people before himself

if you want you can add me on msn.. [email protected]

i could tell you some realli good stories about your dad 

im realli sorry for your loss..stay strong.

x


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

craig brockbank said:


> alrite this is craig wayne's son, i had been trying to trace wayne for quite a while..but im gutted i failed..he never knew he had the most beautifull grandaughter megan..god bless him..he was found less than a 1/2 a mile from where i live im just gutted..the messages i have seen on here have helped me a lot thankyou to you all..it seems he was a father/grandfather to have been proud of i have printed off the photo's u have posted on here. hope to see u at his funeral if u want to give me a ring heres my mob no 07814833071 R.I.P DAD/GRANDAD XXX


Hi Craig

I tried that number and it went onto a voicemail message with a girl's voice saying got a new number - is that the right number?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

my thoughts go out to you all. i will try and make it to the WAYNE PICKERING MEMOROIAL SHOW.

god bless, RIP


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi craig had same prob as james with no.


----------



## dvdman69 (Jul 7, 2006)

There are countless stories of his unselfishness I can bring to mind, A true gent of the highest order.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

homer said:


> hi craig had same prob as james with no.


Lee, let me know if you get through buddy


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

will do buddy


----------



## craig brockbank (Jan 29, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> Lee, let me know if you get through buddy


Hi, my brother is in the pub at the mo having a few drinks to forget i guess.... dont think he can hear his phone, the voice is mine his sister (Zoe)


----------



## debcon (Jan 29, 2009)

hi here is craig's mum number give her a ring and she will give you his number 07515722355.


----------



## craig brockbank (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thank you all for your messages allthough i didnt no Wayne he was my brothers dad afterall, he seems like a fantastic guy and its a shame that Craig could not have met him. The telephone number given is the correct one to get hold of Craig but at the moment as posted above he is drowning his sorrows in the pub and probably can not hear his phone.

R.I.P Wayne xx


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi to all,

Wayne was a fantastic guy who touched the hearts of all that had the privilige to meet him. Craig, you would have been so proud and he would have loved his granddaughter beyond belief.

It is so sad that he was so close to you but at the same time so far can't imagine how you are feeling.

R.I.P Wayne I know you are looking down


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

To his family - I will phone you guys tomorrow/Saturday now. In the meantime Lee I think will be in touch

Thanks for the emails - speak soon


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

from the stories being told he seemed like a good guy.

Rest in Peace


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry to here about such a sad loss of a great man.My thourts and prayers go out to family and friends.r.i.p


----------



## davemull (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Wayne was my Cousin.

For me he will always be that happy, cheeky, ebullient young 'un...full of talent and with bags of charm and charisma.

I've had a few tonight in Wayne's memory sat in shock with my brother, Lee.

God bless you Wayne. Wishing you peace now.

Our thoughts are with Uncle Roy and Auntie Sheila, Gail and Gary. What a terrible, terrible loss for you. Words are just so inadequate.

Reach me on [email protected] if you need anything.

Much love.

x


----------



## davemull (Jan 29, 2009)

Craig - just read your posts.

Adding you and Megan to our thoughts and prayers at this terrible time.

The Mullard family (Barry, Lee, Dave, Lorraine, Lynn, Russell, James and Jack)

xx


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

hi,

you have just described him perfectly, he was such a talented man not just as a bodybuilder but as a sports massager and everything else he put his mind in to. He had the time of day for anyone who needed him.

R.I.P


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't ever imagine that reading this thread and seeing those pictures up would bring a slight shed of tears into my eye. Craig your dad was definitely one in a million he was a true gentle giant and always had a smile on his face no matter what problems he had in his life he was always joking and having a laugh in the gym.

I was luckily enough to train with Wayne and see him everyday at the gym, he will be truly missed. He was a top bloke who had time for everyone. He lived and loved the sport of bodybuilding and was always helping prepping someone for shows in his spare time. I couldn't thank him more for all the help he has given to me with my training and with the massive support he given me during my injuries back in early 2008. RIP bro you're sadly gone but you will never be forgotten

Amjad

FAO Craig/ Gary is it alright with you guys if I can attend the funeral just to mark my final respect to Wayne, im sure their will be few others from my gym that would love to do the same aswell?


----------



## chamlang (Jan 29, 2009)

of course,we would love to see all waynes friends,

gail waynes sister,

thank you so much for all your postings its really appreciated


----------



## angelaconerney (Jan 29, 2009)

hi my name is angela im craigs cousin. i dont really have many memories of wayne as i was very young when he was part of our family. i just think its a great shame that it has taken such sadness for craig to find out what a great father and grandfather him self and megan had. i belive he would have been very proud of both of them. and i hope that he is at peace now.r.i.p. wayne.x.x.x.x


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I didn't know Wayne, but reading these posts and seeing those pictures you can tell he was a good man.

The owner of my gym recently lost his daughter, she taken her life due to problems with her boyfriend. A very, very sad loss.

My thoughts go out to Wayne's family and friends, no doubt this man will never be forgotten and he will live forever in your memories.

Homer, good job mate, by posting this thread you were able to bring some of his family closer to Wayne, they can see just how much he was loved by others, really good of you.

I will be drinking tonight, and one of them will be for Wayne, RIP mate. A sad loss for the bodybuilding community also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you to you all for the messages of sympathy and support. I know he was well liked and respected in the body building community.

I can confirm it was suicide, but dont have a reason why

Gail, (ex wife.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2009)

To Craig,

Your dad was a great lover of the sport of body building. He lived and breathed it. We watched him grow and develop over several years. His heart and soul went into it, and he acheived great things, becoming Mr England 2000. He then entered the Universe. He made his dreams come true. I wll send you the pics that i have. He would have been so proud of you, and so pleased with the remembrances of him for you to read. God bless.

Gail


----------



## craig brockbank (Jan 29, 2009)

it sounds like my dad had some real good mates thanks for all the messages..he would want you to come .god bless


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Im gail, I was married to Wayne for 13 years, in which time he had a fantastic body building career. To Craig, i can tell you there was NEVER a day that went by when your dad did not think about you. He always felt you would meet one day. Im going to send you the pics of your dad. You will be so proud.

To James,

Hi James, im glad you were still in touch. Im glad he had such a good friend to turn too.

Gailxx


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi robc

thanks for that , yes im glad we have all got together and met friends and family of wayne but it deeply saddens me that it has to be in this situation , and no matter how many times i read these posts my heart sinks and it brings a lump to my throat and tears to my eyes its such a tragic waste of a good good man


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

homer said:


> Hi robc
> 
> thanks for that , yes im glad we have all got together and met friends and family of wayne but it deeply saddens me that it has to be in this situation , and no matter how many times i read these posts my heart sinks and it brings a lump to my throat and tears to my eyes its such a tragic waste of a good good man


No worries mate, I have gone through the same kind of thing...... its hard, no words can describe how anyone is feeling.


----------



## baby kel (Jan 29, 2009)

hi everyone

thankyou for all ur message it is really nice 2 hear all the nice thing everyone has 2 say about my uncle!

r.i.p uncle wayne xxxxx


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

I have just come off the phone to Waynes dad. My heart goes out to him, the pain in his voice is heart wrenching!! Wayne idolised his dad. I cannot imagine what he is going through, he also received a text off Wayne on wednesday 21st and automatically knew something was wrong but could not get hold of him.


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

His friend has printed off the posts so he can read them.

R.I.P Wayne x


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P. Wayne

Only found out bout Wayne this morning in the gym from Homer and couldn't believe it.

Has many have said on here already Wayne was a true gent who always went out of his way to help someone. I only knew him a couple of years, like many we met in the gym, and he always provided me with help and advice and whenever I saw out and about Peterborough he would always have time to stop and make sure things were going alright.

He will be missed by myself and many others!

Best wishes and prayers to Waynes family and friends.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im gail, I was married to Wayne for 13 years, in which time he had a fantastic body building career. To Craig, i can tell you there was NEVER a day that went by when your dad did not think about you. He always felt you would meet one day. Im going to send you the pics of your dad. You will be so proud.
> 
> ...


Hi Gail - it's been a long time! No doubt we'll catch up soon though. Wayne was a true mate all the way til the end.

I hope you are ok - and feel free to call me to chat


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I spoke to Wayne's dad at length on the phone earlier. He's so greatful for all the support. I'll be speaking to him again this weekend


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## mr2rob (Jan 31, 2009)

When someone dies you always get someone say he was a nice guy but this GENTLEman really was.I met Wayne at the gym he worked in and he truly was a top man. He never had a bad word for anyone and was always there to help anyone. Gonna miss you mate. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Rip, i think i met him at the british title this year (if it was him).

Was chatting to a guy after the show ended and he looked pretty simmilar to the guy in the pics, i think it was him.

Very nice guy, we both thought simmilar thoughts about who shouldve won/placed where.


----------



## master parker (Feb 1, 2009)

Wayne will be sadly missed. He was a good friend. MASTER PARKER (Master Parker's Serial Kickers) http://www.parkerstangsoodo.co.uk


----------



## benabird (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew wayne for only three years before devastingly opened the paper to see him yesterday, i cannot believe the circumstances..... he was a lovely bloke and i will miss him ever so much. I met him at best bodies and even when i couldnt go through illness when i was back.. always welcomed me with a cuddle. he always pushed me on laughing at me when i went on about the fat around my middle that would never shift and was going to teach me boxing but unfortunately never got round to out of illness, it still hasnt sunk in i wont see him again. Last time i saw him i had just had an operation and was sitting on sainsburys floor i never seen him laugh so much.

He was a friendly shoulder and ear when i was down just wish i could have been there for him like he had been for me.

Wayne you will be missed by many mate, and never forgottton xx

"when someone you love becomes a memory, their memory becomes a treasure"


----------



## marge33 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wayne was my daughter, Sarah's, housemate and trained both of us plus my other daughter at Best Bodies. He was the best friend anyone could have and will be very sadly missed. Hope he knows how special he was........

This is a photo of Wayne and Sarah at her birthday party in October.....the only time I ever saw him without a baseball cap!!!!!!


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

all the above agreed. I too am a best bodies member and he was a great guy with real 'healing hands' when it came to my trapped nerve in my shoulder. Although i never knew him on a personal level he always said hello in the gym and was a very friendly person.

RIP Wayne


----------



## gymkitty81 (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard about wayne only the other day, i was gutted to hear about what happened. I only knew Wayne for about 6 months when he began training me at the gym. With Waynes help and support he helped me to over come my eating disorder which at the time i was close to a no return point. what i'm trying to say is if it wasnt for his help and support i dont think i would be here today. I just want to thank wayne for that and remind everyone that he always put others first. RIP wayne x


----------



## RubyTuesday (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, my name is Sarah and I was Wayne's housemate.

I first met Wayne when I was training at Best Bodies Gym. I was at the point of giving up when I started personal training with Wayne and he sparked a love of training I didn't know I had in me. His enthusiasm, encouragement and sense of humour made training fun and not a chore like it had been before. He got me trying things I'd never done before and always pushed me to do my best. Over the time we trained together we became great friends too. Wayne was there for me after a rubbish day at work and a shoulder to lean on when I needed it.

In July last year Wayne and I became housemates. I had the most fantastic time living with him. We enjoyed many a night sat in front of the TV watching silly films such as Anchorman whilst stuffing our faces with chinese and a bottle of wine, or Guiness for Wayne - he loved the stuff! Wayne always lay on the floor despite our lovely big corner sofa. I too knew of his fear of spiders. One night Wayne shot off the floor and punched the wall! He was yelling and screaming as he had seen a spider and then wouldn't sit back down til he knew where it was!!! Who'd have thought that someone like Wayne could've been scared of spiders!?!?!?! He he!

Wayne was honestly the nicest, kindest, most caring person I had ever met. He would do anything for anyone, no matter what time of day. Everyone who met Wayne loved him immediately, my friends always looked forward to coming to ours and sharing nights in with me and Wayne! There are truly not enough words to explain how special he was and how much he meant to everyone.

Anyway, I have too many memories to share in this one post but please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Wayne, I will love you always...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Funeral Details:

*Easthampstead Park Cemetery and Crematorium*

*
South Road*

*
Nine Mile Ride*

*
Wokingham*

*
Berkshire RG40 3DW*

Monday 16th February - 12 noon


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

*Wayne Pickering - Obituary*​
.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

R.I.P. Wayne


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

homer said:


> unfortunatly he was found in his car on friday , no details have been confirmed as to how
> 
> thanks for the reply's


oh thats so sad R.I.P :crying:


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi James,

Fantastic obituary, you've done him proud bet it was hard for you to write tho.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

R311NDA said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Fantastic obituary, you've done him proud bet it was hard for you to write tho.


It was B. Infact it's the first obituary I have ever written.

I have also submitted something to The Beef


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

james

i never can imagine what it is like to lose a close friend, my thaughts are with you mate. just want to say what a great friend and bloke you are for taking the time to write that orbituary, a great tribute to a great man by what i can tell.

all the best mate


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread has been very warming - I have had a number of emails from it.

The funeral is Monday; I am doing a speech - if anyone wants me to mention anything please email me by Sunday morning on [email protected]

Thanks to those who have donated for the flower arrangement I am organising too. The contributions have been considerable, hence any money that is left over I will donate to a suitable charity (I will inform).

Thanks

James


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news. I had the pleasure of meeting Wayne on a few occasions at Keith's gym in Peterborough. He was indeed a true gentleman and a credit to the sport of bodybuilding. R.I.P.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

It was great to see such a good turnout today folks - thanks to all who came


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> It was great to see such a good turnout today folks - thanks to all who came


Hi James

Just wanted to a say what a great speech you done at the funeral today must have been really hard for you, I am one who is never speechless but today I couldn't barely say two words to anyone today. I was also surprise at the turnout today but it only just show how much Wayne was truly loved by everyone it was just a great shame he couldn't see it today. It was also nice to see Wayne's dad today had a brief chat with him today you definitely could see where Wayne got his politeness and humor from.

Amjad


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi J

you did an awesome job today mate , its good to know he is finally at rest


----------



## R311NDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Wayne had a good turn out which was great to see, the service was lovely.

James, your speech was great and brought back some fond memories to a lot of people even making some people smile with your " right said fred " and "spongebob" comments.


----------



## craig brockbank (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks to you all..i can see my dad had real great mate's.god bless you.if only he knew how many cared for him.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

too true craig, it was nice to meet waynes family and yourself even if with only a breif shake of hands , its just a shame this is how we all met i wish the best to you all in the future take care


----------



## dvdman69 (Jul 7, 2006)

Black Sabbath, War Pigs, \../ Yeah!!.


----------



## Julienne Davies (Mar 2, 2009)

Roy Sheila and Craig sorry to hear of the passing of my second cousin.

Julie Carol Gilbert and their respective children are thinking of you at this sad time.

Contact us if you would like to [email protected].

xoxo


----------

